# TV within 30-35k



## webgenius (Oct 21, 2014)

Max budget: 35k

Am looking to buy a LED TV. Viewing distance is 5-7 feet.

The viewing distance might increase once I change my house.

Should I go for a 32 or 40 inch LED TV? Some good 32 inch TVs are available withing the budget.
But for 40 inch only Philips, Micromax, Onida, Videocon, Sansui and similar brands are available within the budget. LG, Samsung and Sony aseem to be out of reach within the budget of 35k.

What would you guys suggest?


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Oct 28, 2014)

I would advice to go with either sony or LG. Sony have the best picture quality and they will be most preffered when it comes to buy a 32 led tv.


----------



## Minion (Oct 28, 2014)

Get Philips 40PFL4958.


----------



## ashusood331 (Nov 18, 2014)

According to my suggestion you should buy this Samsung 32H5100 81 cm (32) Full HD LED Television. It is  3D LED TV, Display Resolution : 1024x768. You can buy this from Flipkart, Snapdeal.com.


----------



## daemon1 (Nov 18, 2014)

Minion said:


> Get Philips 40PFL4958.



+1, get the above


----------



## vinit659 (Nov 21, 2014)

Have a look @ LG 32LB5820. FULL HD, Smart TV.
u can get it @34K in local shop


----------

